# Adapter for 3 ring 3.5 mm to 2 ring 3.5 mm



## raekwonse

Hi all, I have the Etymotic HF2's connected to a Fiio E3 amplifier and my iPhone as the source. I love the sound, but the only issue is that I have to have the HF2 miniplug slightly pulled out of the E3 because it does not use the third ring. Anytime my Fiio gets bumped by accident the sound cuts out in one of the ears and I have to adjust it again.

 Is there any kind of small cheap adapter I can use to convert the 3 rings to 2 rings? Thanks.


----------



## Lil' Knight

I don't know what the 3 rings and 2 rings you are mentioning? Is that a 3.5mm or 2.5mm plug?


----------



## raekwonse

The third ring is an extra ring used with the iPhone for the mic capabilities. It's a 3.5 mm plug.


----------



## Lil' Knight

3.5mm Earphone Headphone Converter Adapter for iPhone - eBay (item 290274058908 end time Dec-09-08 12:09:44 PST)


----------

